# Is stiebel eltron tankless products good or bad ?



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Well , not sure I want noritz or rinnai to be my go-to brands for tankless installs anymore , so if anyone has any experience or reports with stiebel eltron units that would be great


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Electric Tankless might be okay in Tucson...
But around here point of use Is all I'd use em for...
Our water is too damn cold in the winter...

Stiebel Eltron makes decent stuff though..


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Electric Tankless might be okay in Tucson...
> But around here point of use Is all I'd use em for...
> Our water is too damn cold in the winter...
> 
> Stiebel Eltron makes decent stuff though..


We actually get pretty cold here. We've had freezes before that dried up all copper from suppliers and companies ended up calling their competition for copper lol. But I really want to give stiebel a shot. Unless you reccomend something else redwood


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

It's not so much getting a few real cold days here and there as it is the actually temp of the cold water supply
32-38*F ground water isn't uncommon through out the winter months


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

CTs2p2 said:


> It's not so much getting a few real cold days here and there as it is the actually temp of the cold water supply
> 32-38*F ground water isn't uncommon through out the winter months


Dam !!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

CTs2p2 said:


> It's not so much getting a few real cold days here and there as it is the actually temp of the cold water supply
> 32-38*F ground water isn't uncommon through out the winter months





BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Dam !!!!


Yep!

With that your whole house electric tankless might supply one fixture...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If you have enough amps available, Steible Eltron makes a few models that will satisfy a couple of bathrooms in a temperate climate (as long as two showers aren't running at once).


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> If you have enough amps available, Steible Eltron makes a few models that will satisfy a couple of bathrooms in a temperate climate (as long as two showers aren't running at once).


I would say leaning to the Hotter Side of a "Temperate Climate" they would work. 

It will take the largest Stiebel Eltron Electric Tankless to supply a single 1.5 gpm shower and struggle to supply even an additional .75 GPM unless it is a 208V 3Ø unit which pretty much precludes residential usage in our slightly colder "Temperate Climate"...

In a wamer temperate climate I'd be more likely to say a Stiebel Eltron Accelera would be a better choice for both production and efficiency...

Stiebel Eltron with its US Facility based in West Hatfield Massachusetts has a heat pump water heater which has been their largest seller in Europe for 30 years.

Unlike the hybrids offered by the US manufacturers the Accelera places a much higher reliance on the heat pump than the "Back Up Elements."


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not in the hotter side, more the middle. And, Connecticut's winters are not temperate. Like I said, *if I have the amps available*, the 29 Plus will give me 3 GPH in Feb. And, the 36 Plus will do so on my coldest day. 
http://www.stiebel-eltron-usa.com/techdata_tempra_tempraplus.html
If Bobby is in Tucson as his name implies, he should be able to get by with a 24 Plus except maybe a few days a year.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> I'm not in the hotter side, more the middle. And, Connecticut's winters are not temperate.


I wasn't aware that San Francisco had a winter...

Perhaps checking into Subtropical and Temperate Zones is a good idea...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Red
The blue skies in your photo are misleading. Notice the long pants and overcoats. There are parts of California that are subtropical, among them Los Angeles. San Francisco, which sits on the tip of a peninsula with an ocean on one side and a bay on the other is often windy and cold, regardless of the month. Selling sweat shirts to unprepared tourists is big business there in the summer. Where I live, 30 miles south of SF, has a mild Mediterranean climate. Actually, in the 50 odd miles between San Francisco and San Jose there are a multitude of micro climates, most of which are related to their proximity to the bay or the ocean.
When relatives would visit from the city when I was young they would invariably complain about how hot it was. I suspected it was because they were always so over dressed. On the other hand, when my cousin would visit from San Diego, he complained about how cold it was.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

But you typically have to go a bit east of Sacramento to play in snow...
Isn't that winter?:whistling2:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The central coast has as much in common with the Sierra Nevada weather wise as it has with the high desert east of the mountains. And, many of us don't just play with it's snow, we also rely on it's water content, which unfortunately has not been as reliable as we would wish of late.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

so i will give stiebl eltron a run


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I went to a seminar of theirs. The orignal owner is german and their enginers tried some doddgy math.. but all and all they gave a good impression. I remeber they specialized in electric water heaters...


----------



## Moorak (Apr 11, 2017)

Check out MicroHeat Technology as an alternative, quite a bit different to your normal water heater!
www.microheat.com.au


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Moorak said:


> Check out MicroHeat Technology as an alternative, quite a bit different to your normal water heater!
> au[/url]


Sounds awful


----------



## HowlingMad (Jun 14, 2011)

pls, keep away from stiebel eltron, believe me, u ll suffer 1 year later


----------

